# Sat Nav



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

The present Mrs Relyat has, in the past, made good use of Sat Nav due to her self confessed abysmal lack of navigational skills.

Our present model is a Navman S50 which was purchased some years ago. We bought the Western Europe map upgrade for it and for holidays etc it did the job well. However, it is now a bit behind the times and being an older model is probably a bit slower.

My question is, which make and model do you think is best?


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola

Google is your friend; I have a Tom-tom XXL and like yours, it is well past its sell by date. But the Go 6000 is not up to the mark according to the reviews so I am sticking with my tried and trusted until the next model comes out

Davexf


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

My cheap Garmin Nuvi is still doing good service without map updates after two years and I don't see the point in changing it yet. 

Its attempts to pronounce Spanish names in English are an endless source of mirth.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I have an elderly TomTom One Europe but despite buying map updates it still doesn't recognise some of the newer roads in Spain. When we went through the Despeñaperros pass we appeared to be driving offroad for several miles at one point.

When it eventually gives up I will probably get a ViaMichelin. I've heard good reports of them.


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Could the present Mrs Reylat use a new phone? If so.... Nokia Lumia 630. 100 quid. It has the Here turn-by-turn sat nav software.

One feature I have to admit to having used is the where-the-****-did-i-leave-my-car button. Because you take your phone with you when you park, it can always tell you where you left your car. Handy.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Horlics said:


> Could the present Mrs Reylat use a new phone? If so.... Nokia Lumia 630. 100 quid. It has the Here turn-by-turn sat nav software.
> 
> One feature I have to admit to having used is the where-the-****-did-i-leave-my-car button. Because you take your phone with you when you park, it can always tell you where you left your car. Handy.


Silly question but if you use GPS on a phone, do you have to access the internet? I don't have an internet tariff on my contract, so it would be PAYG which could get pricey.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Alcalaina said:


> Silly question but if you use GPS on a phone, do you have to access the internet? I don't have an internet tariff on my contract, so it would be PAYG which could get pricey.


No - you down load the maps and then don't need the internet again. GPS is completely separate.

What you have is the same as me - works just fine. I downloaded the maps on my laptop and then sent them to my phone which saved loads of time and money.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I've only ever used satnav once when we were moving from UK to Greece. We live in Spain. Nuff said....


----------



## olivefarmer (Oct 16, 2012)

I remember a friend saying he would find me in the campo using his sat nav. Just give me the address and postcode. 

I said if you run into difficulties ring me .

He did from 18 km away!

Are the maps good for the campo would be my question (postcodes excepted)? I have got to say they appear to be a lot cheaper than a few years ago.


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

olivefarmer said:


> I remember a friend saying he would find me in the campo using his sat nav. Just give me the address and postcode.
> 
> I said if you run into difficulties ring me .
> 
> ...


Hola

The answer is yes - but you have to know the campo to fill in the gaps! Sat-Navs have come a long way in a short space of time - but they are not perfect and local knowledge will beat them always 

Davexf


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

That's the problem we are experiencing.

The post code covers quite a large area and if you don't have the local knowledge (which is indicated by the fact that you are using Sat Nav in the first place) you aren't a lot better off. Additionally, ours doesn't recognise a lot of the street names we have tried to use and further updates are not available for the device.


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

We bought a new car this year which came with a Garmin Satnav. We live in the campo and, surprisingly, it recognises the unclassified road that leads from town in the direction of our home, but not the mountain track that we live along (400 metres from the tarmac road). So far we haven´t found a tarmac road that it doesn´t recognise, so quite impressive. Voice recognition is a joke, in English and Spanish, so we don´t bother with that, but it´s no bother to tap in a destination on the keyboard.


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

When in an area where you think Satnav might have a problem, I'd suggest you go to Google and use Maps to find the exact position using the long/lat numbers. You can then key those numbers into the Satnav and although it might struggle with the roads on the way, at least you're always going to have a finish-line flag on your screen to help you find it.




Relyat said:


> That's the problem we are experiencing.
> 
> The post code covers quite a large area and if you don't have the local knowledge (which is indicated by the fact that you are using Sat Nav in the first place) you aren't a lot better off. Additionally, ours doesn't recognise a lot of the street names we have tried to use and further updates are not available for the device.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> I have an elderly TomTom One Europe but despite buying map updates it still doesn't recognise some of the newer roads in Spain. When we went through the Despeñaperros pass we appeared to be driving offroad for several miles at one point.
> 
> When it eventually gives up I will probably get a ViaMichelin. I've heard good reports of them.


We had a ViaMichelin many years ago and it wasn't that good but they may have improved.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Relyat said:


> That's the problem we are experiencing.
> 
> The post code covers quite a large area and if you don't have the local knowledge (which is indicated by the fact that you are using Sat Nav in the first place) you aren't a lot better off. Additionally, ours doesn't recognise a lot of the street names we have tried to use and further updates are not available for the device.


Ours doesn't recognise anything if you enter 'calle'. Try leaving that out and just entering what comes after that.


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

After searching on the Web, it seems that you can "hack" our SatNav and install another, more up to date, software that is able to be upgraded.

Although I'm the first to admit I'm not that good with techy stuff, I might have a go in the New Year as I don't have too much to loose.


----------

